# ASX Sharemarket Game 2007 - join and play!



## insider (6 February 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen!!! *Increase your knowledge of the sharemarket* in fourteen weeks. The recipe is simple!

Take an imaginary $50,000 and invest in shares 
Add the opportunity to win great prizes 
*Play the Game and have fun*, whether you’re a seasoned investor or absolute beginner! 

Here is the link to the ASX website. 
www.asx.com.au 

Register with the ASX and then register for the next game.

Registration period for Game 1, 2007
19 February  - 13 March 2007

Trading period for Game 1, 2007
15 March – 21 June 2007

Then place your ASX-username in the tread and report your progress through out the game period. I'd like to see how well people go with the help of *Aussie Stock Forums*

*GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## insider (6 February 2007)

well I have just registered.

My username is *Purple_chewable_fern*


----------



## tayser (7 February 2007)

I thought registrations don't open for another week or so?


----------



## insider (7 February 2007)

tayser said:
			
		

> I thought registrations don't open for another week or so?




No I was referring to signing up with the ASX website.


----------



## dj_420 (7 February 2007)

lol

i like that name insider "purple chewable fern" haha


----------



## proudwanderer (8 February 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong - but the one that starts on 19 Feb is the ASX Schools Sharemarket Game ....... and only for secondary students.

The other one sponsored by Westpac .......... registration starts 5 March.


----------



## rowes (8 February 2007)

Hi

Rego was at the 19 feb as insider said but they have updated the site and changed the date to 5 march since.

Yep i will definitly be playing, we had a compo at work in the last game and but i didnt do as good as i had hoped, well i wasnt in the red anyway at the end so thats always a bonus!

my asx tag will same as my one here - rowes 

happy trading to all


----------



## insider (1 March 2007)

Hey I'd like to remind people that the ASX Share market game starts on Monday so there is still plenty of time to sign up


----------



## The Mint Man (1 March 2007)

signing up to the ASX will not get you into the game! You have to sign up to the actual ASX share market game in order to play. I have had an ASX account for about 6 years but still managed to miss the game once  

cheers


----------



## Mouse (1 March 2007)

I'll be playing  

This will be my third time.  The first time I ended up in almost last place with $46,197 and my second time I ended up ranked (nationally) at 7632 with $55,394.  Hopefully I'll do even better this time!

The main lesson I have learnt from it is not to be in such a hurry to trade everything and overtrade.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## The Mint Man (1 March 2007)

Mouse said:
			
		

> I'll be playing
> 
> This will be my third time.  The first time I ended up in almost last place with $46,197 and my second time I ended up ranked (nationally) at 7632 with $55,394.  Hopefully I'll do even better this time!
> 
> ...




very true,
I have played... well Ive lost count of the number of times but last time I decided to pick just a few stocks to put my money on (about 6 stocks from memory) and I usually only held 4... maybe 5 at a time but only traded a few times over the whole game. I ended up at around $60000. not bad for little effort. From memory I had ZFX, PDN, OSH.... cant remember the rest.


----------



## zed327 (1 March 2007)

I'm in. Same tag.


----------



## deftfear (1 March 2007)

I just tried to register for the game but it looks like registrations don't begin till the 5th of March. Anyone else had problems?


----------



## rowes (1 March 2007)

yeah your not sposed to register till the 5 march, i tried to do the early registration too but it wouldnt let me either.


----------



## Mouse (5 March 2007)

Registrations are now open 

The game website has changed a lot, it looks interesting.

cheers 
Mouse .. registered there as Mouse


----------



## insider (5 March 2007)

Yep! I just registered.... The game begins on the 29th of March this minth


----------



## Kimosabi (5 March 2007)

WooHoo, I equal first with.... 'Everyone else'


If you stay in Cash, do you get Interest?


----------



## insider (11 March 2007)

Hey guys!!! Just a friendly reminder... there is still plenty of time to sign up for the share market game... But if you guys do post here so we all know how you all are going...   cool


----------



## clowboy (11 March 2007)

It really sucks how you can only view the top 100 now and can't search for other peoples ranking.  You use to be able to enter in a persons username and find there ranking.

Just have to take peoples word for it now I guess.


----------



## sam111 (11 March 2007)

I'm registered as "Absolutely Fabulous" ! 
Ive just seen that there is a user on this board called "absolutely" so I hope I haven't taken his/her normal name.If so let me know & I will re-register under a different name.
This is going to be interesting starting the game at a time of recent frequent seasonal downturn. Shan't be rushing in.


----------



## Mouse (21 March 2007)

Has anyone been able to get into the sharemarket game?

I just tried and it seems to have disappeared.    

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Bullion (21 March 2007)

I signed up a while ago when I could and it worked fine. I checked it yesterday and had the same problem as you, seems to be there, but you can't log in?


----------



## Bullion (21 March 2007)

Oh and by the way, I'm registered as "ForeverMan"

Only played it once, that was last game. Was pretty average to start off with as I didnt do any research at all... hahaha. Then did a little, managed to get into the top 200 at one stage! Finished around the 1200'th mark...


----------



## The Mint Man (22 March 2007)

Just got this via email guys:
*ASX GAME HAS BEEN POSTPONED*


> ASX has redeveloped the Sharemarket Game which offers expanded functionality and improved usability. It is using entirely new software and web hosting arrangements. However, in anticipation of richer functionality and user demands the Game requires further technical testing in order to accommodate users with acceptable service levels.
> 
> For this reason we have suspended the commencement of the ASX Sharemarket Game. We want to do thorough testing of the entire Game environment to assess performance capacity. We will not make the Game available until we are confident that we can provide to you the service and response times that we require.
> 
> ...




Cheers


----------



## insider (22 March 2007)

It starts next week boys and girls... 29th of March... Excited?


----------



## Bullion (23 March 2007)

insider said:
			
		

> It starts next week boys and girls... 29th of March... Excited?





No... apparently it won't be starting on time this year?


----------



## insider (23 March 2007)

Quote from ASX:

ASX has redeveloped the Sharemarket Game which offers expanded functionality and improved usability. However, in anticipation of richer functionality and user demands the game requires further technical testing in order to accommodate users with acceptable service levels.

For this reason we have suspended commencement of the ASX Sharemarket Game and we will not make the game available until we are confident that we can provide the service and response times that we require.

We believe this to be the best course of action in the short term. We apologise again for the inconvenience caused by these short term problems.


----------



## insider (23 March 2007)

Bullion said:
			
		

> No... apparently it won't be starting on time this year?




bitter and sweet thanx


----------



## somebodyhere (24 March 2007)

hey, can anyone find the Register button?
Under the Rules, it actually says that we can register before 12:00am on 27 March, but I can't find the Registration link.


----------



## Bullion (26 March 2007)

somebodyhere said:


> hey, can anyone find the Register button?
> Under the Rules, it actually says that we can register before 12:00am on 27 March, but I can't find the Registration link.




They don't seem to be allowing any more registrations, at least untill they figure out their problems...


----------



## rowes (5 April 2007)

QUOTE...

On 21 March we advised you that ASX was suspending the ASX Public Game that you had registered for while we undertook extensive systems and capacity testing. We apologise again for the the disappointment caused by this delay.  We also told you that we would keep you informed of developments. 


At this stage we anticipate running the Game in the second half of the year and there will only be one Public Game for 2007.  We expect to be able to maintain your existing registration so that you do not need to re-register once the Game is ready to recommence.  We will update you via email and on the ASX website when the Game dates are confirmed and we will also confirm registration arrangements.


Regards,
ASX Games Team.


BUGGER!


----------



## Kimosabi (5 April 2007)

rowes said:


> QUOTE...
> 
> On 21 March we advised you that ASX was suspending the ASX Public Game that you had registered for while we undertook extensive systems and capacity testing. We apologise again for the the disappointment caused by this delay.  We also told you that we would keep you informed of developments.
> 
> ...




This sucks, I was hoping to try some new strategies I have been developing.


----------



## rowes (7 June 2007)

> Hi rowes,
> 
> ASX Sharemarket Game: Details about Re-registration and Commencement
> 
> ...




Got this email this morning for those interested.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (7 June 2007)

rowes said:


> Got this email this morning for those interested.



ASX took their bloody time, wouldve probly won by now and sitting in the caribbean sipping pina coladas lol


----------



## larry123 (7 June 2007)

Does anyone know how much the winner usually ends up with at the end? or know anyone thats won?


----------



## Mouse (8 June 2007)

larry123 said:


> Does anyone know how much the winner usually ends up with at the end?




The leader at the end of the last game had $75222.19.

The national average at the end of the last game was $55362.52 .

cheers
Mouse


----------



## BlingBling (15 June 2007)

does anyone keep their watchlists from the old games?
I was looking over some of mine and they've done pretty well over a longer time limit!

One of my portfolios ha
Shares  	   	   	
Code 	Last   	  Holding 	Value 	    Change
BHP * 	 34.130    900 	     $30,717 	 +$18,252
RIO 	 97.870     300       $29,361 	  +$17,541
CBA 	 54.260     330      $17,906 	  +$7,808
OSH 	 4.240      5,700    $24,168 	 +$14,307

Totals: 	                  $102,152   +$57,908

I wish they'd have a game that ran for a longer period than the 3 months.


----------



## Mouse (18 June 2007)

BlingBling,

I kept a watchlist from the first time I played in August, 2005 where my plan was to spend $12,500 each on ANN, BHP, NAB & WBC.  That $50,000 is worth $69,794.86 today, a rise of 39.74%.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## BlingBling (18 June 2007)

I did the same thing, splitting the 50K over 4 stocks evenly.
I can't remember whicg game that one was, probably the first in 2005? I'll have to just research the historical prices and then i'll know!


----------



## insider (21 August 2007)

Hello everyone... The ASX Share market game is re-open... So it's time to register hehe


----------



## Temjin (21 August 2007)

insider said:


> Hello everyone... The ASX Share market game is re-open... So it's time to register hehe




With the current status of the market and surrounding uncertainties around it for the next 3 months, it is going to be great fun for everybody.  

Dont all of us wished we could short stocks in the game now.


----------



## Prem (29 August 2007)

What happened to the first ASX stock market game?

I signed up through my school and they (ASX) said we had to start again ( and re enter) a week into the trading period.


----------



## adobee (6 September 2007)

PUBLIC SHARE MARKET GAME IS NOW OPEN.. I PLAN ON TAKING IT OUT THIS YEAR AS I NEED THE 5K.. 

CAN WE GET ONE OFFICIAL FORUM FOR IT AS SEARCHING IS KILLING ME AND THERE SEAM TO BE ABOUT FOUR..

THIS WILL BE HARD TO MAKE BIG RETURNS ITS HARD TO GO RISKY WITH THESE TOP 100


----------



## BIG BWACULL (6 September 2007)

adobee said:


> PUBLIC SHARE MARKET GAME IS NOW OPEN.. I PLAN ON TAKING IT OUT THIS YEAR AS I NEED THE 5K..
> 
> CAN WE GET ONE OFFICIAL FORUM FOR IT AS SEARCHING IS KILLING ME AND THERE SEAM TO BE ABOUT FOUR..
> 
> THIS WILL BE HARD TO MAKE BIG RETURNS ITS HARD TO GO RISKY WITH THESE TOP 100



It Started trading today  Missed the first boat, But I'm all cashed up now with 50 grand  If i put it into my super account i might be able to afford a house  lol Good luck to all Players


----------



## BlingBling (6 September 2007)

I'm in!
My $50k is still sitting there waiting.


----------



## Herms (8 September 2007)

I read that we can only buy ASX top 200 company, and we can't speculate on small cap and mining company. Is that right ?


----------



## BlingBling (9 September 2007)

look at the rules.
Also theres a company list menu which shows you the Companies that you can choose from.
Very easy to find


----------



## rowes (12 September 2007)

Any body else experiencing 'Technical dificullities' with the ASX game?


----------



## Mouse (12 September 2007)

"Any body else experiencing 'Technical dificullities' with the ASX game?"

Are you logged into the ASX website?  I was having some problems getting the game up on the screen, but then I logged in and the problem was solved somehow.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## chebyrator (13 September 2007)

works fine for me havent lost any money so far phew


----------



## doctorj (13 September 2007)

I'm playing.  I've played with the intention of trading previously but it never happens.  This time I've been realistic and am going for the buy and hold approach.

I'm fully invested and after about a 2% drawdown, I'm now around 1% up.


----------



## doctorj (18 September 2007)

How's everyone doing?  I'm looking to cut BPT and run, but the rest are doing ok.  I'm sitting inside the top 10 in WA so far.


----------



## Whiskers (18 September 2007)

doctorj said:


> How's everyone doing?  I'm looking to cut BPT and run, but the rest are doing ok.  I'm sitting inside the top 10 in WA so far.




Funny you should mention BPT. I was wondering whether I should do the same, because not quite sure what to make of this mornings ann. Holding OXR on hope gold might push it up a bit. I got out of OSH just before the takeover speculation. 

Unfortunately I have missed about three days of trading and copped a loss on WAN and left WES (although I might get it back later) to get LGL.

Got SIP yesterday purely on tech analysis. Now see Suncorp increased holding by about 10m.

I started out with a hold stratergy, but did a few trades yesterday and picked up a little.

As for where I am rated... still counting.


----------



## BlingBling (18 September 2007)

I went from 6148 to 748 in the national rankings and jumped to 68th in SA yesterday.
BPT is my only non performing stock too.


----------



## The Mint Man (18 September 2007)

hey blingbling, Im in the same boat as you.... BPT is my only stock that hasnt gone up but it is sitting at $1.40 ATM which is what I bought at, Its a good one to keep in your pocket for a while IMHO and se what happens.

My ranking as of yesterday was *45th national* with a portfolio woth of $53904
And my state ranking was *22nd*

I go by the same nick name, 'The Mint Man' so you can check us out!
Currently Im sitting on *$54510*

Cheers


----------



## doctorj (18 September 2007)

The Mint Man said:


> I go by the same nick name, 'The Mint Man' so you can check us out!
> Currently Im sitting on *$54510*



Looks like you've leap-frogged me!  I was about $30 bucks ahead of you yesterday, but about $250 behind now.  BPT is really letting the team down...


----------



## BlingBling (18 September 2007)

Mint man, Are you trading or buying & holding? I'm doing the latter.
I've still got 30% in cash sitting there.  I think I'll hold BPT. I too like you bought at the same price!


----------



## doctorj (19 September 2007)

BPT still not doing anything, despite the wider strength in the market today :behead:

Up inside the top 30 yesterday (Aus) and sitting on $55,557.21 at the moment.


----------



## insider (19 September 2007)

I've completely forgotten about this game... I'm still on 50000


----------



## BIG BWACULL (19 September 2007)

insider said:


> I've completely forgotten about this game... I'm still on 50000



yeah i was doing well till i bought shares ( had 50.000) At Least today has brought me over and past the line :


----------



## BlingBling (19 September 2007)

I finished @ $53,598.06 today. Wish I had of bought more LGL


----------



## Bluesky (19 September 2007)

Is it too late to start this guys?


----------



## The Mint Man (19 September 2007)

BlingBling said:


> Mint man, Are you trading or buying & holding? I'm doing the latter.
> I've still got 30% in cash sitting there.  I think I'll hold BPT. I too like you bought at the same price!




No buying and holding.
Finished today at *$56083*.... 2 of my stocks jumped 5% and the rest were slightly up as well.
as of yesterday I was *35th national *and *16th state *from memory, hopefully Ive jumped up again in the ranks today but Id say everyone had a good day.

Ive been playing this game since I was 17 (24 now) and while most people that won in the early days traded (due to no restrictions on trading or diversification rule) I am of the understanding that most people that win today mostly dont trade, I know that was the case for the last winner anyway.

Cheers

EDIT: Bluesky, yes it is too late to start. best thing to do would be to start an account with ASX (which has many useful tools anyway)
and while your at it I think you can put your name and email down so they can inform you of the next upcoming game.... but dont hold your breath, they are usually months apart. This one was put off for ages due to technical faults in the original platform.


----------



## The Mint Man (19 September 2007)

BlingBling said:


> I finished @ $53,598.06 today. Wish I had of bought more LGL



I narrowed the 100 stocks down to 20 that I liked before buying.... LGL and NCM was one of them but I didnt buy it in the end, instead opting for BPT would have been killing it even more than I am now, ahh well **** happens


----------



## doctorj (19 September 2007)

Still got you... just. $56,141.12

You cut BPT yet? I still haven't done it - while the other holdings are running I can afford to let it sit and wait.


----------



## The Mint Man (19 September 2007)

doctorj said:


> Still got you... just. $56,141.12
> 
> You cut BPT yet? I still haven't done it - while the other holdings are running I can afford to let it sit and wait.




No Im of the same frame of mind as you ATM.... but I did consider doing it 2 days ago so that I could buy NCM.... should have done it
Ill hold for a little longer but after that I will be stock/value hunting.

Cheers


----------



## Whiskers (19 September 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> yeah i was doing well till i bought shares ( had 50.000) At Least today has brought me over and past the line :




Yeah I can relate to that exactly BIG BWACULL. My excuse is that I missed the first day, bought up, then had to focus on some real world issues for a few days. But I guess there is a lesson to be learned out of it anyway.

I cut BPT loose just before the close today. The damn thing will probably move now!

I was thinking the same as you Mint Man. I was waiting for NCM to come off trading halt, but I missed those couple of days. Might get a look in when the POG has a correction.

I'm gonna get serious now. :swear:

Anyone wish to nominate their best performer so far. LGL for me.


----------



## BlingBling (19 September 2007)

My best performers.. PDN Bought @ $5.78 & LGL @ 3.31.
I mucked up the LGL order and only got half of what I should have  Could be worse though!
My other 2 stocks BPT and TTS have done NADA.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (20 September 2007)

Best performer would be JBH with a 6.76% gain today but i only caught 4.69% as i bought yesterday at $13.29  but still got a return 
Hopefully i can stay just above 50,000 and the rest of yas can crash and burn around me  so i can take out the Grand prize $6000 CASH 
Gee that wasn't nice was it :
I'll be happy to survive, Its amazing the risks you take when its not your money or when its monopoly money I just went BANG, buy that whatever the price (RIO), Yep some of those (BHP) and a couple these OXR, like i was out at the supermarket buying groceries (Probably not a good way to trade Oh well it aint my money, Might become a broker Lol NOT 
Oh i made $2142 today and $600 of it payed back losses from my first day. DOH!


----------



## Whiskers (20 September 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> Best performer would be JBH with a 6.76% gain today but i only caught 4.69% as i bought yesterday at $13.29  but still got a return
> Hopefully i can stay just above 50,000 and the rest of yas can crash and burn around me  so i can take out the Grand prize $6000 CASH
> Gee that wasn't nice was it :
> I'll be happy to survive, Its amazing the risks you take when its not your money or when its monopoly money I just went BANG, buy that whatever the price (RIO), Yep some of those (BHP) and a couple these OXR, like i was out at the supermarket buying groceries (Probably not a good way to trade Oh well it aint my money, Might become a broker Lol NOT
> Oh i made $2142 today and $600 of it payed back losses from my first day. DOH!




That was really funny BIG BWACULL:

It brought tears to my eyes laughing.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (21 September 2007)

I would rather eat broken glass then join and play!

: : :


----------



## doctorj (21 September 2007)

Not such a good day yesterday, slipped down to 44th and realised a small loss on BPT (I note it's green today...).

Up to $57,270.12 this morning, but still a long way behind the leader who was on $59,078.30 at close yesterday...


----------



## The Mint Man (27 September 2007)

Sold half my share holding in OSH to take some profit yesterday, still holding 1780 just to keep exposed to any speculation that may arrise... see what happens. With the proceeds I got in on one of the big banks with about $7700 just to diversify a little, the basis for this was that they are quite good value ATM and they also had an ann yesterday about buying into a company (39% worth, that should give it away) which is exposed to POG. Im happy about that decision as its up 4% today
I ended up giving BPT a little more time and that paid off a little as they are around 5% up but Ive got a very close eye on this one

Was getting worried there for the last couple of days as I was sitting idle, just sitting waiting but today I had a good up day with one gaining 6%, in fact all but one were up.

Currently *$58613*

How about you guys?

Cheers


----------



## doctorj (27 September 2007)

I had a quiet day  -  infact a pretty quiet few days.

Sitting on $57,944.19.  

I'm fairly certain you can thank me for BPT's run.  I chopped it for Lihir a little while back.


----------



## The Mint Man (27 September 2007)

Still not a bad move IMO. I wish I had of bought LGL instead of BPT in the first place, in hindsight I dont know why I didnt. POG was up so NCM and LGL should have been a given ahh well too late now.


----------



## doctorj (27 September 2007)

I'm going to sell either OXR or LGL to reduce gold exposure tomorrow and to diversify out of resources/energy.

Which to sell... which to sell...


----------



## The Mint Man (27 September 2007)

Dont take my word for it but OXR is near a high and unless it breaks up then I would sell. DYOR 
As for LGL... thats a harder one as gold could go up more yet.

Cheers


----------



## Whiskers (27 September 2007)

doctorj said:


> I'm going to sell either OXR or LGL to reduce gold exposure tomorrow and to diversify out of resources/energy.
> 
> Which to sell... which to sell...




Why Doc? Are you going pesimistic on the resource boom, or have you got your eye on something special? 

I have been in and out of both LGL and OXR, but I'm inclined to stick with them a bit longer this time. Contrary to  The Mint Man I'm expecting, eerrr hoping  OXR will outperform LGL in the next week or two.

Haven't traded for a couple of days, cos I'm happy with my prospects for the moment, but still a bit behind you guys.


----------



## Whiskers (27 September 2007)

The Mint Man said:


> I wish I had of bought LGL instead of BPT in the first place, in hindsight I dont know why I didnt.




Hmmm, If you didn't have LGL Mint Man, What did you make your money with, RHC, SGM, or more day trading?


----------



## BIG BWACULL (27 September 2007)

doctorj said:


> Not such a good day yesterday, slipped down to 44th and realised a small loss on BPT (I note it's green today...).
> 
> Up to $57,270.12 this morning, but still a long way behind the leader who was on $59,078.30 at close yesterday...



Hey i'm not that far behind you, Your 44th and i'm  3,423rd not long till i over take you or hopefully you undertake me I have $52,560.05 , I think i missed a lot of gains as i didnt start trading till a week after the Starting pistol (although with that said if i did start at the fall of the flag i may be worse off :dunno Any who hope everyone undertakes me cause it doesnt look like i'll be overtaking any one, but who Knows aint that good a daytrading and being at work doesnt help so i buy and hold and hope for the best :horse:.
Good luck to all :bekloppt:


----------



## The Mint Man (28 September 2007)

Whiskers said:


> Hmmm, If you didn't have LGL Mint Man, What did you make your money with, RHC, SGM, or more day trading?



No, I dont day trade. I think that your usually better off trying to pick the ones that are likely to go up in the first place. The ASX game has also had many years to figure out how to best stamp out day traders and I think they have done this fairly well with the 25% diversification rule and the limited trades you can do in a day, which I think is 12. When I first started playing when I was 17 (24 now) you could trade as much as you liked and you could pile the whole 50G into one stock.
It was very hard for the people that worked to win back then, these days you can invest long and win.
Just another tip re trading. If you trade in and out of good stocks such as LGL, PDN, NCM etc your loosing valuable dollars even if you are making a little each trade. Let me explain: 
Currently Im on $59400 and due to the 25% diversification rule I can only invest $14850 in any one stock, However one of my stocks holding value is currently $15839 or almost $1000 more that what I would be able to have in it had I just bought in. This is simply because I have held onto it from the start because I believed that it had more left in it. I think this can be a good advantage in this game because at the top theres usually very little difference between players.
As for the stocks Im in, PDN has done well for me.

Cheers


----------



## doctorj (28 September 2007)

Kept LGL, sold OXR and bought into TTS.

Probably a bad move, but I'm overseas (and unable to trade) for the next few weeks and want the diversity.  

An OK morning so far - on $58,932.37 at the moment.


----------



## The Mint Man (28 September 2007)

Its quite hard at the moment as Im looking for value in other stocks just in case I sell out of one or two in the near future.
See what happens. Ive got most of the 100 stocks on a watch list on my comsec so I shouldnt miss much.

Cheers


----------



## doctorj (28 September 2007)

The Mint Man said:


> Its quite hard at the moment as Im looking for value in other stocks just in case I sell out of one or two in the near future.
> See what happens. Ive got most of the 100 stocks on a watch list on my comsec so I shouldnt miss much.
> 
> Cheers



Geez you're taking it seriously!  I've been pretty casual about it - I don't think I've got much of a shot being away from things for a few weeks.  My goal's just been to finish in the top 3 in WA.  Just outside that at the moment - but it's still achievable.


----------



## The Mint Man (28 September 2007)

doctorj said:


> Kept LGL, sold OXR and bought into TTS.
> 
> Probably a bad move, but I'm overseas (and unable to trade) for the next few weeks and want the diversity.
> 
> An OK morning so far - on $58,932.37 at the moment.




Ahh TTS, great minds think alike Ive got this one on my main watch list (yes I grade my watchlists) but I think I might wait a while, maybe a few weks and see what happens with them. I think recent events may take a little while to kick in but once the races are back up and running or given the go ahead then I feel it should regain some of its loses, problem is that theres no way of knowing when this will happen. Finding a little support at $4.00 but I feel it may go lower.

Cheers


----------



## The Mint Man (28 September 2007)

doctorj said:


> Geez you're taking it seriously!  I've been pretty casual about it - I don't think I've got much of a shot being away from things for a few weeks.  My goal's just been to finish in the top 3 in WA.  Just outside that at the moment - but it's still achievable.



Reason being is Ive been playing for years but never finished in the top 10 so thats my goal. Last time was a bad one for me, only the second time I finished down... what can I say, Ive got something to prove to myself. Plus there are some good prizes up for grabs, may as well take it serious considering that. If you win the whole thing you get $6000, not bad! I mean most of us do it for fun anyway.

As for you not having a shot, I dont think thats true.... from memory the last guy that won it said that he hardly traded, he bought at the start of the game and only sold out a few times I think.

Cheers


----------



## Whiskers (28 September 2007)

Thanks for the tips Mint Man. 

This is my first year playing the game and when I tried a bit of day trading in and out of the same stock I did have trouble with the 25% diversification rule. It was driving me mad trying to get an order done quickly and the 25% diversification rule notice popping up and blocking my trade.  

I haven't traded for a few days now and whereas for a while I thought I might finish in the red, last I looked all my stocks rose today (for a change)  and todays value was getting up towards $55,000.

Since the market has hit new highs again today I'm wondering whether I should have cashed in today in expectation of a withdrawl.


----------



## The Mint Man (2 October 2007)

Hey guys whats going on. Heres whats been happening with me.
All out of PDN this morning @ $7.40, made about 25% on that hold so cant complain.... but will be keeping eye on it because there is some upside left IMHO however Im just not sure how soon so possible buying opp for anyone who is not in on it DYOR!
I sold the rest of my OSH holding on friday arvo at $4.22, so on average made 18% on that one.
With the proceeds I put an order in for AWC @ $7.00 which was spot on as it basically got there yesterday (from around $7.11) and has gone straight up since. Currently sitting on $7.30.
With the other half of the proceeds of selling OSH I used to get into MBL @ $80.81 about a week ago so Im up a little over 5% on that ATM. This stock was picked mostly on upside potential and to diversify a bit. I will see what happens with it but I will also consider using it for some quick funds if I notice any of the material sector stocks on a bit of a run.
BPT has made about 5% for me but Im seriously considering cutting this one as I have plans for a couple of other stocks that I think could run in the next month or so. The stocks I have in mind will be considered a bit of a risk by most people IMO (including myself) but you cant win if your doing what everyone else is doing!

After getting out of a couple of stocks (brokerage)
Cash on hand $15,521.97 
Share holding value $43,541.32 
Total portfolio worth *$59,063.29 *


Cheers


----------



## doctorj (18 October 2007)

Still playing Mint Man?

I went a long way no where while I was O/S, but have done OK this week.  Sitting 2nd in WA & 25th overall but unless I get a breakout or two, this is as high as I'm likely to go for a while.  Most of my holdings seem to be struggling to get through recent highs.


----------



## Mouse (19 October 2007)

Hey Doctor J, 

Do you want to share your strategy for those of us who are just learning?

I'm currently in position 2748 overall, and 493 in Qld with a portfolio worth $55422.93.  I'm happy with that considering last time I played I was only just breaking even at this point 

cheers
Mouse


----------

